# The Wool Room Antrim NH



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone been there, and what did you think? Thanks for any and all comments.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I live in Rindge Nh and the wool room is one of my favorite shops-The owner is Ann and she is very nice and helpful-its a small shop in her home-she has mostly wools for socks, scarfs sweaters etc.another shop which carries a lot of the newer yarns and patterns is the Woolery in Wilton Nh not too far the owner is Deb who is very helpful-you can go on line and see her shop-she has a lot of wonderful sales and a lot of different classes-also we have the knitting mill in Harrisville which makes thier own yarns-We also have another shop in Keene NH right on the Main street near the circle-we are so lucky to have so many shops near us with a different variety of yarns and products in each shop-hope this has helped any questions you can pm me-enjoy the day


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

nanad said:


> I live in Rindge Nh and the wool room is one of my favorite shops-The owner is Ann and she is very nice and helpful-its a small shop in her home-she has mostly wools for socks, scarfs sweaters etc.another shop which carries a lot of the newer yarns and patterns is the Woolery in Wilton Nh not too far the owner is Deb who is very helpful-you can go on line and see her shop-she has a lot of wonderful sales and a lot of different classes-also we have the knitting mill in Harrisville which makes thier own yarns-We also have another shop in Keene NH right on the Main street near the circle-we are so lucky to have so many shops near us with a different variety of yarns and products in each shop-hope this has helped any questions you can pm me-enjoy the day


You realize that you're making me reconsider waiting to go up to Harrisville on Thursday afternoon rather than Friday morning for my workshop there just so I can go shop hopping.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you. I've been to all the other shops that you mentioned. I love the woolery. I will have to go to antrim. It's just that being a creature of habit I never really think about going that way.


----------

